# Best Jeep Set-Up (want suggestions)



## hobbyjeep

I'm selling my full size diesel pick up w/plow and my built YJ Jeep and going to replace then with a Jeep Wrangler (as a daily driver) and will install a plow on it. I expect to use it to help my Son plow some commercial lots but I expect he will "borrow it" to do some residentials from time to time, especially if he needs a back up, heavy storm, etc. I'm looking for suggestions what would be the best set up (jeep & plow)? I'm only firm on a TJ, 6 cylinder and A/C, and I really like the idea of a "V" plow. What is your suggestion? Thanks/


----------



## P&M Landscaping

hobbyjeep;1383633 said:


> I'm selling my full size diesel pick up w/plow and my built YJ Jeep and going to replace then with a Jeep Wrangler (as a daily driver) and will install a plow on it. I expect to use it to help my Son plow some commercial lots but I expect he will "borrow it" to do some residentials from time to time, especially if he needs a back up, heavy storm, etc. I'm looking for suggestions what would be the best set up (jeep & plow)? I'm only firm on a TJ, 6 cylinder and A/C, and I really like the idea of a "V" plow. What is your suggestion? Thanks/


Plowmeister will be the man to talk to in regards to the v-plow, however I would definitely stick with the TJ, rather than going up into the newer JK. Depending on your budget you may want to take a look at the rubicon, with the dual D44's 4:1 transfer case, and air lockers. I love my Jeep, and I have a 7'6" Boss Sport duty off of the front, imho a perfect combination. You will need to add airshocks, timbrens or bags. On my first Jeep I had the Timbrens, but on my Rubicon I went the airshock route because the timbrens really stiffened up the ride. It's all personal preference, the Timbrens require no maintenance while the shocks my need to have pressure adjustments. I would also highly recommend getting the hard top for the defrost feature as well. Currently boss doesn't make a mount for the v-plows for a Jeep, however you could easily fabricate one up. Also plan on running 200-300 pounds of ballast in the back for traction as well. Thumbs Up


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

TJ or JK all the way. I would stick with one of the following.... Boss Sport duty.. 7'6''.. or a Western HTS/fisher HT/SD/HD. I'm pretty sure fisher has a v plow mount for a Jeep, which you would just need to deal with the weight of a v plow.( airshocks or timbrens)... I have timbrens and they do stiffen the ride quality. 

Plowmeister is the Jeep god... hes the guy to talk to....


----------



## JK-Plow

Fisher only recomends an HT or Homesteader plow for Jeeps. Meyer has a light duty V-Plow which would have a weight that a Jeep could handle a lot better. Meyer mount is for a drive pro plow. As for a plow for a Jeep, besides Boss, Western and Fisher, there is Buyers Snow Dog, Hiniker, Artic, SnoWay which make plows for the Jeep. None of the plow makers make a V-plow for the Jeep. The UTV Boss V-plow has been modified for a TJ Jeep.


----------



## ken643

My dealer set me up with the Fisher LD 6'-9" Now i think its called th SD 6'-9". Mine is an 04' Rubicon with Blizzack snows its a tank in the snow. I put 1 80 lb masonry block in the back and some supplies thats it and away I go. I also have Timbrens installed in the front. The plow I have came with a poly cutting edge, however friends who have the same plow before me recommended a steel cutting edge so my dealer has them made and I switched it out. The poly edge I used for like 2 stoms last year, I found it left a very slight film that did freeze. The steel one doesnt. so I like the steel. I am told that had I used the poly longer it would have worn into a very good cutting edge. The poly sure was QUIET, you didnt hear a thing I was shocked, LOL but back to noise and steel. Good luck. Think Snow!


----------



## hobbyjeep

What are thoughts regarding auto or manual transmission?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

hobbyjeep;1384964 said:


> What are thoughts regarding auto or manual transmission?


It really is personal preference, I've had both, the manual can get a little tiring after a few hours, but repair costs can be alot lower if you happen to have a break down. I would highly advise having an auxiliary transmission cooler put in if you go the automatic route to help with longevity of the transmission.


----------



## ken643

Mine is Auto, had both Auto is the way to go, you have enough going on without shifting as well


----------



## theplowmeister

I HAVE both I hate the auto trans

If you NORMALLY drive a standard, get a standard
If you NORMALLY drive an auto, Get an auto
been plowing for 25 years have hated the 2 plows with autos that Ive had


----------



## Hubjeep

P&M Landscaping;1385252 said:


> I would highly advise having an auxiliary transmission cooler put in if you go the automatic route to help with longevity of the transmission.


I suggest a trans temp gauge too, nice to know what's going on.


----------



## Luppy

hobbyjeep;1384964 said:


> What are thoughts regarding auto or manual transmission?


23 years plowing driveways with Jeeps. I did ten years with an auto trans CJ7,
then the past 13 years with my MT TJ. From my experience
I'd buy another manual in a heartbeat. Just replaced the clutch
for the first time this year. Not bad. The shifting becomes second nature.
Thumbs Up


----------



## donhallen

*What length plow for a Wrangler Rubicon*



ken643;1384467 said:


> My dealer set me up with the Fisher LD 6'-9" Now i think its called th SD 6'-9". Mine is an 04' Rubicon with Blizzack snows its a tank in the snow. I put 1 80 lb masonry block in the back and some supplies thats it and away I go. I also have Timbrens installed in the front. The plow I have came with a poly cutting edge, however friends who have the same plow before me recommended a steel cutting edge so my dealer has them made and I switched it out. The poly edge I used for like 2 stoms last year, I found it left a very slight film that did freeze. The steel one doesnt. so I like the steel. I am told that had I used the poly longer it would have worn into a very good cutting edge. The poly sure was QUIET, you didnt hear a thing I was shocked, LOL but back to noise and steel. Good luck. Think Snow!


Why the 6'8" Homesteader vice the 7'4" Homesteader? The Fisher web site lists both for the Wrangler. Donhallen


----------



## jasonv

donhallen;1671943 said:


> Why the 6'8" Homesteader vice the 7'4" Homesteader? The Fisher web site lists both for the Wrangler. Donhallen


If you're running stock wheel size, you can fit a 6'8" plow. If you, like a lot of jeep owners, have wider or offset wheels, you'll NEED the wider plow in order to clear the tires.

By no choice of mine, my heep (YJ '91) came with 31x10.5's on some offset rims that make the tires stick out about 4" past the fenders. Not fun to hug a snow bank like that with a 6'8", because the wheels are running THROUGH the bank.

I generally don't like to go with any wider of a plow than I need in order to clear the wheels. The wider the plow, the harder it is for the vehicle to push through it, and the less serious of conditions you will be able to handle.

I removed the back seat from mine, built a front for the "box", lined it with old snowmobile tracks, and filled it with rocks. Also have chains on it. It goes pretty good, but no match for my pickup (Tacoma). On blacktop residential driveways, the heep would probably be the choice because of its size, but do to impossibility of licensing it, it lives in the bush where length is key. The longer the truck, the less it will kick sideways when your blade digs in hard, and with bush road plowing, you need to keep your speed up in order to bust through uneven snow. Speed + short wheel base is generally a bad combination for staying on the road.


----------



## djr623

If you get a manual trans you'll want the ax15, the aw4 automatic by asin is a very solid trans and with a cooler I would not worry about it. The Dana 35 rear is a known weak point on them, the desired rear is a Dana 44. Chuck a lunchbox locker in there with some decent tires you will be unstoppable!


----------



## donhallen

*Low profile mounting hardware?*

I have a parallel question -- I want to mount a home plow on a 2014 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon. What plow has the lowest profile (best ground clearance) mounting hardware for the least impact to my off road summer fun?


----------



## 04hd

donhallen;1684302 said:


> I have a parallel question -- I want to mount a home plow on a 2014 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon. What plow has the lowest profile (best ground clearance) mounting hardware for the least impact to my off road summer fun?


Not speaking from experience with the hts from western. I can speak for the mount system that western uses and being able to remove the receivers is very nice. Can not tell you have a plow!!


----------

